# Bee Pro vs 1 to 1 Sugar



## Gene Pun (Mar 27, 2015)

Plan on adding two more hives this spring and did purchase 10 gallons of liquid Bee Pro from Mann Lake in the past.I did not notice any difference last year but was wondering if it really is any better than 1:1 sugar solution. It is a little thicker and did think about diluting it with 1:1 sugar solution. Any comments welcome.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If the bees need to be fed, why feed them something that is half water? Feed it thick.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

What is Bee Pro liquid?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i think the mann-lake bee-pro feed is more comparable to 2:1 or maybe a touch stronger.. i asked but it was not a quick answer, a lot who answer the phone have no clue about the details... the lighter syrups do not keep well. i am not a 1:1 cheerleader. if you can get bee-pro in bulk it is a decent deal.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> What is Bee Pro liquid?


a liquid bee feed that is a mixture of sugar types with a little secret sauce added... available in 5 gallon pails, bulk at branches or by the tractor trailer tank load.


----------



## Forgiven (Nov 17, 2016)

mathesonequip said:


> i think the mann-lake bee-pro feed is more comparable to 2:1 or maybe a touch stronger.. i asked but it was not a quick answer, a lot who answer the phone have no clue about the details... the lighter syrups do not keep well. i am not a 1:1 cheerleader. if you can get bee-pro in bulk it is a decent deal.


I'm under impression that 2:1 doesn't keep that well either... 2 to 4 weeks is what 'local' sugarmill promises...
(Just how strict their definition of 'good until' is microbe wise, I do not know)


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

2:1 ,sugar to water by weight keeps well. for bee food purposes multi-year shelf life.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A bit of clarification: Bee Pro is a Mann Lake pollen sub. Prosweet is the syrup product, a blend of HFCS and sucrose syrup. It keeps very well for months without granulation or fermentation, even after I mix it with 10% water for easier pumping.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

That's why I asked I've never seen liquid Bee Pro


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Fed a ton of pro sweet 77 in Cali this month. I believe it came from Dadant. Prefer hfcs 55 for weight, but it was available close by.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Feed them sugar that's what they need. 2:1 or sugar blocks.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Feed them sugar that's what they need. 2:1 or sugar blocks.


 for winter dry sugar is the answer. once above 50 or 55 degrees f. the answer is a liquid feed. bees may throw sugar out of the hive in warm weather. bees are not interested in moving liquid sugar around if they are clustered.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

ProSweet 77, 30 gallons, was $3.60 a gallon in my buckets last week. Mann Lake Winters, CA. I buy it because of time, hassle and mess savings over mixing syrup.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought pro-sweet (Mann Lake) last season for $32 for 5 gal. picked up at the store new bucket. But if they have to ship it to you its $64 --ouch--They did say that if they pump it into your buckets its like $16 for 5 gals. BUT they were'nt doing it that way in Minnesota yet ;(
I tried it to see if it really was any good, and it definately built up my nuc's FAST .I decided it was worth it even on a small scale. I bought about 20 gals of it last summer and will stock up on it again this year...There is good reason they sell truck loads of it to the commercial beeks, granted they get the volume discount.
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/pro-sweet-5-gallon-18-92-l-pail

==McBee7==


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

You can add 4ml of bleach per gallon of syrup and it will keep a lot longer. I understand that that route isn't for everybody.


----------

